# how to eliminate filament algae



## Flyman (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought Some Java Moss at local clubs auction, unfortunately it came with filament algae. I need proven method to kill the algae and not harm the moss. Bristlenose and SAE aren't touching it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

There are several types of hair algae. A picture would be helpful.

Try spot treating the moss with some hydrogen peroxide from the medicine cabinet. Use a baby's medicine syringe to apply the peroxide to the algae underwater in your tank. No more than 3 mL per gallon per day.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm going to give the peroxide a shot in one of my quarentine tanks.


----------



## Flyman (Jun 8, 2012)

Here is a before picture of the algae. I zapped it with peroxide it looks like it's turning white now.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

White is a good sign. It is dead now, it will take some time to decay away.


----------

